# Has anyone made Mathias Wendell's bandsaw?



## SlowSteve (2 Dec 2015)

I'm working on this at the moment. I'm not yet up to building the wheels, but I'm having a bit of nervousness about getting them properly balanced. Has anyone built them, and if so, did you have any balance issues? Also - how are you finding the inner tube method, rather than using cork on the wheels?

<<edit: Also - has anyone used it as an Alaskan Mill for sawing down logs for timber? Did you have the same sort of problems that Wendell had in his videos? I'm wondering if it would be better to only saw dry logs rather than green wood.>>

I have to say that, as I am entirely bandsaw-less at the moment, some of the parts are going to be a right pain to build WITHOUT a bandsaw, - I can see my tenon saw getting a workout in the next few weeks!

I'm in kind of a "set a dog to catch a cat to catch a mouse..." situation. I want to build some big mortice and tenon doors. So I want a pantarouter, as that will make the job very simple and accurate and also make lots of OTHER jobs really simple and accurate. But to make a pantarouter I need a large bandsaw, so now I'm building the tool which will let me build the tool which will let me build a door.

I know I don't *need* a pantarouter to make a door, but I like making gadgets, and it seems to me that for about £200 and some of my time, I end up with a tool which does everything a Dominio does (lets say £500), everything a Morticer does (lets say £200), dove tailing, box jointing, tenon cutting etc etc as well - along with having a 16" bandsaw which is ready to to turn into a large Alaskan Mill for another £20-£30 of wood. At a guess I think I probably end up with a few thousand pounds worth of machinery.


----------



## Bodgers (3 Dec 2015)

Other than Matthias' build video itself, have a look at Marius Hornburger's YouTube channel. He built from Matthias' plans and there is a good video that shows how he balanced and rounded the wheels. I think he also had a second attempt at remaking the wheels. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SlowSteve (10 Dec 2015)

fantastic - thank you very much indeed. I like his method a lot.


----------

